# Digit Patron Points to be "0" if not redeemed before December 15th 2006



## rajivnedungadi (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, you read it right. Digit is changing their system and so you will loose your points if you do not redeem it before December 15th 2006

Visit www.thinkdigit.com/dpnew to know more about the same

Its really bad

Your comments would be appretiated


----------



## anandk (Dec 1, 2006)

ya, jst got their mail. m a subscriber. but nevr really posted the codes   not regularly, anyway...there r some nice movies there which i wd hv liked to pik up.....


----------



## Chirag (Dec 1, 2006)

Damn. What the!!!!!! I m feeling like killing them.

Anyways is that XML and Visual Studio book worth buying??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 1, 2006)

To me, its just a trick to get rid of old stock. But maybe, why cant they retain the points?


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 1, 2006)

Not fair  They can change the prodcuts and carry forward the points.

Anyway, I will put in my codes for Dec and redeem. I recently redeemed for Kasporov Chess. Good game. I recommend it to chess fans. 

UPDATE:
I only had 220 points and adding 20 more wouldn't have given me anything special :roll: So without adding Dec points, redeemed 200 points for Munnabhai MBBS DVD  I really enjoy the movie very much.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 1, 2006)

WTH....y this compulsion..and it is said ..CUSTOMER IS GOD...


----------



## Chirag (Dec 1, 2006)

They not gonna start it again until further notice matlab gaya patron.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 1, 2006)

Good thing then ^^
No more false shipments from them then?


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 1, 2006)

HOW to know how many points i have ...it not shown anywhere....


----------



## Chirag (Dec 1, 2006)

Is that XML book and Visual Studio book worth buying or I shld go for munnabhai+lotr dvd?


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 1, 2006)

Same query how is Visual Studio 2005 Team System ???
else i will got for LOTR


----------



## Chirag (Dec 1, 2006)

I ordered Visual Studio+XML book. Movies toh I can download. Hope I receive my gifts.


----------



## manas (Dec 1, 2006)

Not fair... they can retain the points if they want..


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Really bad news 
can anyone tell me how to know how many points we have since i have not entered the december code.....????


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 1, 2006)

this is really bad I have only few points and the gifts are not worth for my points, anyways I will see what best I can get,
we have to cooperate with them.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Dec 1, 2006)

To know the number of points:

Click on any gift and it says that you have so many points in your account 

OR

After you have entered the current months points, it displays the points on the first page


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for ur reply
was eagrly waitin for a reply for my question


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 1, 2006)

Just redeemed the LOTR DVD , I will be loosing 40 points though (Of these 20 will be from December Issue )

*@ Chirag*

Its mentioned that they will see us on Feb 17, 2007 so I hope this is the further notice you mention.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 1, 2006)

^^
Yea I read that. But on their contest page they used to write that we will announce winners at this date but never did. Nor started contests on time. So I wrote that line.


----------



## optumsprime (Dec 1, 2006)

really bad news mood khrab kardiya ab digit aur chip me difference kaya rahe gaya


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Dec 2, 2006)

optumsprime said:
			
		

> really bad news mood khrab kardiya ab digit aur chip me difference kaya rahe gaya



Yeah, its really a bad news


----------



## varun_ag (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, This is really very very bad on part of DIGIT. First they made people to collect points for 3 years due to bad and very less options and now when people have enough points to grab a godd gift they say they would lapse.

Not fair.

DIGIT people are cheaters.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Dec 2, 2006)

a bad move!!! They should have retained the points!!!


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 2, 2006)

Very bad indeed, Now what will I do with my 140 points?


----------



## Akhil Jain (Dec 2, 2006)

bad idea


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 3, 2006)

I am expecting Digit to roll it out again with a bang! But compelling to redeem is a bad thing.


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 3, 2006)

I had 540points in my account... I was waiting 4 a better offer...

Anyways they have added new good gifts..MunnaBhai Mbbs DVD..My favourite film.. XML Book.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Dec 3, 2006)

i redeemed my all points but wasted 40 points


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 4, 2006)

@ax3 u don't have to pay.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 4, 2006)

> atleast LOTR 1,2,3 ........ should have been there ....... All TRIO in 1 pack ....
> 
> or Matrix TRIO pack ..........
> 
> phew ....



There's Nothing Good...


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey guys please do post in when u get ur stuff...means date of order and delivery date....so that i wil know when should i expect mine


----------



## guru (Dec 5, 2006)

I think they should give an option to convert your points in extending subscription ?
How many of you agree....


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 5, 2006)

BAD BAD MOVE!!!!

I redeemed the Munnabhai DVD....and they should have increased the gifts instead of scrapping the programme!


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 5, 2006)

I had 100 points so after i read this i quickly spent them on an Ice Age VCD. I was wondering when i'll be getting it though. Also do i have to pay anything to them? Also anyone has an idea how long it takes for the gift to reach you?


----------



## Chirag (Dec 5, 2006)

^^
Site says 4 weeks. I m waiting for my prize since feb 05.. You don't have to pay anything to them.


----------



## manas (Dec 5, 2006)

I redeemed for LOTR DVD..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 5, 2006)

WTH , I was having 260 points in my account. I redeemed  book"Visual Studio 2005 Team System" worth 240 points. It said My account now has 20 pts. and book will be send to me. I also got a confirmation mail for this. But today i got a mail that my request for the book has been rejected as I dont have enough pts. or stocks are no more available.
what the hell is this ??? I opened patron account now , I again have 260 points , but that book is still available there. the other book on XML is not available now.

can anyone explain ????


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 5, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> WTH , I was having 260 points in my account. I redeemed  book"Visual Studio 2005 Team System" worth 240 points. It said My account now has 20 pts. and book will be send to me. I also got a confirmation mail for this. But today i got a mail that my request for the book has been rejected as I dont have enough pts. or stocks are no more available.
> what the hell is this ??? I opened patron account now , I again have 260 points , but that book is still available there. the other book on XML is not available now.
> 
> can anyone explain ????



STOCK OVER

This drive is to finish existing stock and come back in february with new stock which they want to finish


----------



## Chirag (Dec 5, 2006)

Aaah. Even I got rejection mail for xml book. Visual Studio gift approved. Now redemmed for Munnabhai dvd.


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 5, 2006)

what is this...I think digit is CHEATING its LOYAL SUBSCRIBERS...From past 2 years I am subscribing it and now totally zero...Also my XML book redemption got rejected...Is THIS DIGIT offering us..First some marketing GIMMICKS and then CHEATING LIKE THIS...


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 5, 2006)

i have 80 pnts now and i'll redeem a gift and after the change takes place i'll buy december digit and then collect the points. Hehehehe


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 5, 2006)

i too got 80 pts. i redeemed it for "One PC CD".


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 5, 2006)

Now , I redemmed LOTR DVD.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 6, 2006)

shashank_digitreader said:
			
		

> i have 80 pnts now and i'll redeem a gift and after the change takes place i'll buy december digit and then collect the points. Hehehehe


 
there no points for december.


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 6, 2006)

Please tell me what to redeem for 140 points?


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 6, 2006)

I today got another confirmation mail from Digit Patron that i'll be getting my Ice Age VCD within 4 weeks. Lets see when it comes.


----------



## guru (Dec 6, 2006)

I think they should add more gift before 15th Dec. So that we can redeem our points.
__________
And are there any points in Dec. Issue ?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 6, 2006)

^^ they will never do that . this programme is only to clear their dump. they will not add new dump till they clear  existing one.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 6, 2006)

We all can expect our gifts by Jan 15-20.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 6, 2006)

shri75 said:
			
		

> there no points for december.




oh noooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Dec 7, 2006)

No Points for December, so that bad again


----------



## harikatt (Dec 7, 2006)

i too feel its a very bad ,,,, i think they should give the points brought forward,, and also its not hard to make it,, but i feel since there are many people using this so they want to clean out all the old issues along with points who ever save them for buying a bulk item.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 7, 2006)

I still have not received any mail. What if I am not a member of digit forum and have not visited digit patron for a long time? They should send mail. Anyways, even after sending the mail, this is unfair.

Aditya


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Dec 7, 2006)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> I still have not received any mail. What if I am not a member of digit forum and have not visited digit patron for a long time? They should send mail. Anyways, even after sending the mail, this is unfair.
> 
> Aditya



There is no connection between Digit Forum and Digit Patron


----------



## govind@PH4 (Dec 7, 2006)

So they will wind up patron programme??


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 7, 2006)

With so many people redeeming their gifts at the same time, i suspect the gifts might take longer than usual to reach their respective owners. All the courierwalas must be really busy now.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 7, 2006)

I had 120 points. Ordered a Terminator-Judgement day CD worth 100 points. 20 points gone for begging!


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 7, 2006)

^^
The terminator judgement day dvd was given free with the december'05 issue of digit. Didn't you get that kiran?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 7, 2006)

^^^
Ya. I knew that. Remember seeing it on stands while shopping. But didn't purchase.  I subscribed to Digit from July 2006 onwards. And I will be loosing another 20 points of the this month issue!  I am waiting for the magazine.


----------



## guru (Dec 7, 2006)

govind@PH4 said:
			
		

> So they will wind up patron programme??



nope, you can see its written that they will be back on 14th Feb.2007


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Dec 7, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> ^^^
> And I will be loosing another 20 points of the this month issue!  I am waiting for the magazine.



No, you wont be loosing this months points, because there are no points for the month......pretty  bad....and I dont think they will come back atleast for six months


----------



## tango_cash (Dec 7, 2006)

i had 300 pts and i took the flash,web design,illustrator books.
by mistake i clicked on the web design book twice i even got emails confirming both so i sent them an email abt changing the web book to illustrator book.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 8, 2006)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> No, you wont be loosing this months points, because there are no points for the month......pretty  bad....and I dont think they will come back atleast for six months



Feel good factor! 
__________


			
				guru said:
			
		

> nope, you can see its written that they will be back on 14th Feb.2007



14 Feb? Coool way to come back on a 'VALENTINES DAY'! But how exactly 14 Feb? It must be beginning of month right?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 8, 2006)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> There is no connection between Digit Forum and Digit Patron



I know that, what I meant was that, it was in this forum that I came to know that the points will be zero after 15th, but had I not visited the forum, I never would have come to know.

In short, they should have sent a mail to every subscriber.

Aditya


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 8, 2006)

if they will send mail to all subscriber it will be a big loss for them ....stil many of subscribers don't know this!


----------



## loveromeojuliet (Dec 8, 2006)

Its a bad idea and Digit has started to loose


----------



## guru (Dec 8, 2006)

> 14 Feb? Coool way to come back on a 'VALENTINES DAY'! But how exactly 14 Feb? It must be beginning of month right?



The Popup (when u visit digitpatron) shows that they will be back on 14th Feb.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Dec 8, 2006)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> if they will send mail to all subscriber it will be a big loss for them ....stil many of subscribers don't know this!



No one knows this unless they go to the Digit Patron link or read this thread


----------



## shreyadr (Dec 9, 2006)

digit  is cheater.

i have collected 360 points. dec,06 's will be 20 more. but, someone says dec,06 's will be no pints. the gifts r not worth at all. or else wud have redeemed earlier itself.

i was planning to renew my subscription for 5 yrs. when i renewed it, thank god, i never did that, just renewed for a year. at least i have avoided the disappointments in future.

they cud have given us the option of carry forward of points.

i guess they already had purchsed the stuff in bulk and no one had ordered that, so to finish up the stock they r harrassing the loyal subscribers. 

GOOD REWARD PAID FOR BEING LOYAL. Chip is far more better in all ways


----------



## achute (Dec 9, 2006)

i have only 60 points with me can i redeem any thing


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Dec 9, 2006)

achute said:
			
		

> i have only 60 points with me can i redeem any thing



Nope, 80 is the minimum for which you might get old issues or the One PC Cd


----------



## guru (Dec 9, 2006)

shreyadr said:
			
		

> Chip is far more better in all ways




How can you say that :-S


----------



## loveromeojuliet (Dec 11, 2006)

Digit is loosing everywhere. First a flop December issue, then No digit patron points and now three other magazines start giving away DL DVDs


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah digit should also bring out bumper jan issue with dual layer dvd without price hike.


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 11, 2006)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> No one knows this unless they go to the Digit Patron link or read this thread


But I had recived a mail before it came on the site and forum


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Dec 11, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> But I had recived a mail before it came on the site and forum



They have sent mails only to subscribers
__________


			
				loveromeojuliet said:
			
		

> Digit is loosing everywhere. First a flop December issue, then No digit patron points and now three other magazines start giving away DL DVDs



Not to forget the Nude Pic in the Wallpapers section


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 12, 2006)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> They have sent mails only to subscribers


I am not a subscriber


----------



## uttiya_k (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes it's pretty bad.
If a member has some points in his/her account,  and that is insufficient to purchase any available gift, then there is no way to redeem those points & it will be forfeited.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 12, 2006)

I had to go for an old issue.


----------



## guru (Dec 12, 2006)

can't one donate his/her points to others. like i have 10 points left.....


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 12, 2006)

Please anybody kindly advice me what to redeem for 120 points?


----------



## guru (Dec 13, 2006)

Last Day..................Tomorrow..............

Hurryup Friends.....Reedem your points .......


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 14, 2006)

Anybody here received their gifts yet? I've yet to receive my Ice Age VCD.


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 14, 2006)

I received an email that my redemption request is approved and I will get the gift within a month.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 15, 2006)

i also got the mail conforming my gift.......


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Dec 17, 2006)

this is very very very bad on part of digit . i had 400 points.
and i received the digit yesterday only i.e 16th december. and i didn't know that digit patron is closing!! they should retain the points atleast.

atleast they should have sent a mail informing about this. but the good thing is that this was my last subscriber copy. now i know not to believe them


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Dec 25, 2006)

rajdeepsingh86 said:
			
		

> this is very very very bad on part of digit . i had 400 points.
> and i received the digit yesterday only i.e 16th december. and i didn't know that digit patron is closing!! they should retain the points atleast.
> 
> atleast they should have sent a mail informing about this. but the good thing is that this was my last subscriber copy. now i know not to believe them



Digit, are you listening????


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 25, 2006)

Digit services again seem to be going down.....this forum saw a lot of downtime in past few days....! What is happening guys?


----------



## loveromeojuliet (Dec 27, 2006)

I ordered the encyclopedia and Munnabhai DVD around 4 weeks back, but I have no clue when I will get it


----------



## hard_rock (Jan 2, 2007)

Has anybody got the GIFT... ?? Coz already 4 weeks are over..Still no sign of gifts... If anybody gets the gift, please let others know about it.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 3, 2007)

loveromeojuliet said:
			
		

> I ordered the encyclopedia and Munnabhai DVD around 4 weeks back, but I have no clue when I will get it



It takes 5-8 weeks


----------



## Aries (Jan 5, 2007)

I too ordered for some gifts but no clue of it


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 5, 2007)

I too am waiting for Munnabhai DVD  It may get delayed, but it will come for sure. Digit is not a fraud company.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 14, 2007)

Did anyone receive any gifts?
__________
Did anyone receive any gifts?


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 3, 2007)

Has anyone received their gifts yet?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 3, 2007)

nope not yet...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 3, 2007)

not yet.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 3, 2007)

Not yet


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 3, 2007)

I dont think we will be getting any..........


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 5, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> I dont think we will be getting any..........


Digit isn't a fraud company and it will come. But it is unreasonably delayed.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 6, 2007)

guru said:
			
		

> can't one donate his/her points to others. like i have 10 points left.....



Yes, you can donate your points, but only to Digit


----------



## guru (Feb 7, 2007)

Anyone received their gift ? 
I am still waiting........


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 7, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 15, 2007)

I received an email today that my gift has been dispatched


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

damn i forgot the password to my email id that i had created for digit patron..though i remember the password for digit patron...can't check my email....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have never digit patron from the beginning . I do not want to waste my time in typing the code and calling their support center.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2007)

^^I got 3 gifts through dp


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 16, 2007)

i am too waiting for my gift ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2007)

Thats what I got
Dear Sir,

Thank you for writing in Digit Patron Program.

Sorry for the inconvenience for keeping you waiting for the gift.

We hope you enjoy your gift and would like to inform you that, we had dispatched your gift and you will be receiving it shortly.

We highly appreciate and thankful for your association with Digit Patron Program.
Thanking you,

Warm regards,
Prerana P.

It was in bulk


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 16, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Thats what I got
> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you for writing in Digit Patron Program.
> ...



Same here. It goes to bulk. I never care to read bulks. Delete all spam mails.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I have never digit patron from the beginning . I do not want to waste my time in typing the code and calling their support center.


So how did you get that mail


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 21, 2007)

Got the mail 8 days back. But no gifts so far


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 23, 2007)

I have received my gift!  So have patience guys! It will come.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 23, 2007)

I got mine too


----------



## hard_rock (Feb 28, 2007)

I got mine today.....


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 28, 2007)

Gift received.


----------



## meenuti (Mar 1, 2007)

I got mine too


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2007)

Where is Digit Patron Program?


----------



## loveromeojuliet (May 31, 2007)

Digit Patron has ended...Digit is a cheater


----------

